# Dry, dry feet...



## shopgirl151 (May 3, 2005)

Ok, this is utterly disgusting, but I'm desperate.

I have always had issues with my feet. No matter what I use on them, nothing seems to help moisturize them. We're talking so rough that they catch on my blankets rough.

I've been to the doctor about this, and he has basically been no help. Neosporin helps temporarily, but only because my feet will dry out so badly that they will crack deeply - the Neosporin closes the cracks, but that's about it.

L'Occitane dries them out more, Unkers helps a bit, Rosebud does nothing. No BB&W product will even touch the dryness, nor has any other product that I've tried, that I just can't think to mention.

Does anyone have any ideas? I'm so tired of this. It's been an on-going problem for years, but I'm tired of my feet hurting all the time. 

Thanks!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 3, 2005)

Have you try those feet buffing things like in the nail salon? Try doing that in the shower. My feet were rough one time and they caught on to my blanket too but I buffed them and slough off all the dead skin in the shower, and used lotion afterwards and now they are normal. HTH!


----------



## Chelsea (May 3, 2005)

what about urea creams


----------



## Shawna (May 3, 2005)

I have the same problem, but mine actually crack and bleed.  So do my hands.  First, I take flax seed oil every day which has really helped.  You can get liquid or capsule form, and then I use Uremol cream like Chelsea said.  I rub it in right after a bath and it absorbs better.  If they are really bad, I will put lots of cream on and wear socks to bed.  It feels gross, but it really helps.  Also, I find it gets worse in the summer b/c I wear sandals.  I make sure I always wear socks right up until I go out, and it has also helped the problem.  Hope this helps you.  My son actually cries when he sees my feet sometimes, b/c he thinks I have an "ouwie"  How sad.


----------



## mspixieears (May 3, 2005)

Do you soak them in warm water and then apply moisturising cream? 

Perhaps you need to slather them in something thick like pure shea butter, and soak them in bath oil. 

You could also try H2O+ spa body butter (it has all sorts of wonderful things in it) and Aesop's resurrection aromatique hand balm (it's good for feet too). I used to use Aesop for when I was a stringed instrument player with terribly cracked, dry, and yes even bleeding hands and fingers. Overnight it really helped to heal them. Or Philosophy's Be Somebody - it smells not so crash-hot but it's very good for making those rough areas all velvety.

You might want to avoid creams and lotions with lots of preservatives in them (sometimes B&BW) as this can sometimes increase sensitivity or irritation.

Other things...scrub with loofah to get rid of excess dead skin cells so that moisturiser penetrates properly. Or gently scrub with a wet flannel, using moisturising body polishes, like MOR's Dolce ones which have lots of shea butter in them. If your feet can withstand it, I'd give an exfoliating salt scrub a go too.

Hope that helps, you poor dear!


----------



## joey_zane (May 3, 2005)

The soles of my feet used to be really dry, and I suffered with cracked heels too... until I found Lush's Fair Trade Foot Lotion which is the best going - it moisturises really well and the peppermint also tackles smells and cools the feet as you apply it   

I've also had success with Burt's Bees Coconut Foot Creme which is a thick gel, I use it when my feet are in a real state as an intensive treatment and it really works too


----------



## diesel (May 3, 2005)

Soak them in warm water, shred them down with a pumice, slather on some Glysomed (gree, at drugstore) and wear socks for a few hours! Foolproof.


----------



## cyberisis (May 4, 2005)

Hi new to the site and I have a suggestion...

Flexitol heel balm.  It works wonders, you can find it at Walgreens, Target, Walmart, Rite Aid...

http://www.drugstore.com/products/pr...45&tab=1#1


----------



## xxyrbestbetxx (May 4, 2005)

try lush's fair trade foot lotion
it does wonders AND smells fantastic.


----------



## GoldieLox (May 5, 2005)

my mom has the same thing. she suffers from exima (dont know who to spell it sorry) on her feet and hands.. she soaks her feet and actually instead of pumice she uses her razor to like shave the dead skin off its pretty gross but works haha. and then every night before bed she uses a r/x that she got from her doctor i will get the name of it later when shes home and post it for you.. also she has used this wierd stuff that is in a green square tin that is used on cows utters its really gross and smells really gross but works to keep them moisterized. hope this helps!


----------



## niecypiecy (May 5, 2005)

I have shitty dry feet too and they were doing the blanket thing too!  I ended up buying Palmers Coco Butter in the swivel stick (like a big chapstick) and rubbing that on the bottom of my feet everyday.  I like the stick because it makes for a hands free quick application and it is also thicker so it does not just end up absorbed into my socks.  Plus it is really cheap (I get mine in the ethnic section at Walmart).  Since starting this process this past winter I have gotten rid of the big cracks and it has softened the skin enough that I can actually get the dead skin off after a shower with one of those foot file thingys.  Hope that helped!


----------



## shopgirl151 (May 7, 2005)

Oh my gosh, thanks so much to everyone! I now have plenty of options thanks to you all.

And please don't take this the wrong way, but I feel so much better knowing I'm not the only one who this is an issue for!


----------



## glamella (Jun 6, 2005)

Here's what helps my runners feet:

Diamancel callous buffer #20. I had to buff 3-4x a week for about 2-3 weeks to get the callouses smooth. Now I do it 1x a week to maintain.

DDF pedi cream- I use it everyday and it has 18% glycolic so it keeps my feet smooth & moisturized.

Epson salt soaks- I give myself mini pedis by soaking w/ water & epsom salt & some fun stuff like lavendar bath bombs. If you have really tough callouses you can use a callous shaver *very* lightly to help get that top dead layer off & help moisturizer penetrate.


----------



## solardame (Jun 6, 2005)

http://www.skincentersalon.com/allpresan.html

Never tried Allpresan, but if Formula #2 & #3 could work on the problems listed it maybe worth a shot since all you need is moisture. Just so you know I've ordered (MD form. & DDF) from them (Skin-1) several times and have always recieved my items fast.


----------



## Feather (Jul 19, 2005)

I've also had great results with the Flexitol Heel Balm.  I also use a file on my feet after the shower, usually at least every other night.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm so glad you posted this Q here...  My mother was complaining about this exact problem last week and I didn't know what to tell her.  Now, thanks to you lovely ladies, I can give her a few suggestions!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Jul 30, 2005)

My friend soaks her feet in cheery juice sometimes ...lol it sounds weird but she said it helps


----------

